# Errors after installing Tivo Desktop 2.3



## leighfkemp (Sep 4, 2005)

I installed Tivo Desktop on my PC (windows XP) and it worked once no problem (transferred a show, watched a show).

Then I go to open the Tivo Desktop again and get the following error: *Transfer service not running.*

I try to open the Tivo Server and get the following error: *The specified service does not exist as an installed service.*

This happened before and I uninstalled then reinstalled Tivo Desktop 2.3 but I obviously don't want to do that everytime I want to use the Desktop.

Any ideas about what is going on and how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## mstockmyer (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, I got this too. First run after install worked great. Second time out, no go. 

I figured out how to get it started again (at leat in my case) so I'll share my story: 

I've got a batch file that forcibly kills off tivodesktop.exe and tivotransfer.exe and deletes everything in the transfer cache directories. This was to ward off the "info not available" problems. (long story, ugly but working fix) 

Anyway, tonight I noticed in the registry (in a RUN key, for stuff to run on startup) there's an entry for the TivoTransfer service that executes the following: 

C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\Transfer\TiVoTransfer.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoTransfer 

I ran that manually and Tivodesktop and Tivoserver start again. I guess that in 2.0 (the version I was using until I upgraded to 2.3 this morning), the tivotransfer process got restarted automatically, and doesn't anymore. 

The location of the tivotransfer.exe sort of irritates me. I specifically install programs on another drive besides C, but they go ahead and put programs on C anyway.

Very strange. 

What I don't understand is why your tivotransfer process stopped. I kill mine with a batch file command. Maybe yours crashed???


----------



## mpc (Jan 20, 2005)

I have the same problem with 2.3. I kill off the transfer service as I don't want it hogging memory and processor when I only transfer once a week or so. 2.2 would restart it but 2.3 will not. I tried running the command directly but the service starts and then dies right away. 

I wish i could find Desktop 2.2 and return to it because the extra features of 2.3 don't overcome the hassle of needing to keep the transfer service running all the time. They go through all the trouble of giving you all sorts of tools for starting and stopping the server--which I never use--and nothing for the transfer service which is needed for Desktop. Why did they kill the autorestart from 2.2? It's possible it is a bug, if so where do we report bugs?


----------



## pjhartman (Jan 21, 2002)

mpc said:


> I wish i could find Desktop 2.2 and return to it because the extra features of 2.3 don't overcome the hassle of needing to keep the transfer service running all the time.


I went back to 2.2. You can find it here:

http://www.tivo.com/1.2.19.asp


----------



## stellarviews (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the ver. 2.2 link. I have never been able to run 2.3. I eliminated every refrence to tivo in the registry and reinstalled 2 or 3 times with the same result. I feel 2.3 sux :down:


----------



## Remy (Jun 22, 2006)

mstockmyer said:


> C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\Transfer\TiVoTransfer.exe" /service /registry /auto:TivoTransfer


Niice. I was having the same problem, and that fixed it. Now, however, I'm getting the problem where it sticks 2/3rds of the way through "Starting, please wait...". Anyone find a solution to that one?


----------

